# EGD with unclogging of Peg Tube



## blathrop19@gmail.com (May 9, 2011)

Hey all,

I'll type out the op notes but I was wondering if anyone knows how to code this as I'm a little lost:

EHD scope was used to enter the mouth then into the espohagus. The scope advanced into the gastric remnant. The PEG mushroom was noted in the distal gastric remant from which a peg tube was extending into the duodenum. The scope was advanced the to tip of the tube and multiple flushings from the tube were performed. This resulted in an expulsion of pill palate. A guide wire was used to clean the lumen of the tube and multiple flushes afterwards resulted in complete patent tube. The scope was retrieved and the tube remained in position. 

I shortened this a little as these docs can be a little wordy, but has anyone seen a procedure like this and know how to code it? Any feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## surgonc87 (May 9, 2011)

49460


----------



## blathrop19@gmail.com (May 10, 2011)

Thanks surgonc, that'll work with the EGD.

Bob


----------

